# light tahini paste



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

A recipe called for light tahini paste. What is it and how is it different from regular tahini paste?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I haven't heard of it.  But if i came across that ingredient in a recipe I would just use tahini, just a little less maybe.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Two things come to mind.

It might refer to a fat reduced version.
It refers to normal tahini. There is a dark roasted sesame ground paste used in Asian cuisines. It's commonly substituted with peanut butter. The author could be referring the Middle Eastern variety as light and the Asian variety as dark.


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

phatch said:


> Two things come to mind.
> 
> It might refer to a fat reduced version.
> It refers to normal tahini. There is a dark roasted sesame ground paste used in Asian cuisines. It's commonly substituted with peanut butter. The author could be referring the Middle Eastern variety as light and the Asian variety as dark.


Yes phatch is right, I have seen light versions in health food stores. You could try there. I'm not sure if you'll have it in your country but in the UK the company I've seen who make this are called Meridian. If you have a Whole Foods it's the kind of thing they would stock.





  








tahini.jpg




__
goldilocks


__
Sep 17, 2013


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I am fairly certain they were probably referring to the roast of the sesame seed. Most tahini found in general grocery stores in the US will be of the light roast variety.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I make my own tahini with toasted sesame seeds and olive oil. Just toast them, cool, blend in cuisinart while slowly adding olive oil. You can add kosher salt if you like.


----------

